# UK Documentary looking for co-parenting women to take part



## Fozia559 (Feb 11, 2016)

Award winning independent production company Ponda Films are working with a leading UK broadcaster to produce a documentary series about co-parenting.

We are currently looking to speak to individuals who are currently looking into or going through the beginnings of the selection process, who are at the start of their journey to finding a co-parent and may need help in finding a match. 

Our aim is to make a frank and intelligent documentary that allows those going through the co-parenting process to speak openly about their experiences, treating them with honesty and sensitivity. 

If you are currently looking to co-parent and would like to find out more about the documentary please get in touch with Fozia at [email protected] Our conversation would be an opportunity for us to explain more about the project, and learn more from you. All correspondence is entirely confidential, with no obligation to take part.

We have extensive experience in making sensitive and intelligent programmes on a variety of topics – for more information please visit www.ponda.tv


----------

